# Anzeige wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug



## Kevin1983 (18 Juli 2007)

Mal angenommen Person X beantragt einen Kostenpflichtigen Zugang auf einer Internetseite, für die eine Telefonische Aktivierung durch PIN-Eingabe notwendig ist.Allerdings gibt er bei der Registrierung falsche Daten an u.a. Bankverbindung eines Unternehmens A und auch die Festnetz - Telefonnummer einer privat Person Z.

Unternehmen A stellt nun fest, dass auf deren Konto Geldbeträge abgebucht wurden die nicht genehmigt wurden.Daraufhin werden Nachforschungen angestellt, wer die Abbuchungen eingeleitet hat.Dabei stellt sich heraus, dass es ja eigentlich nur privat Person Z gewesen sein, da dessen Telefonnummmer angegeben wurde und der Zugang zur Internetseite eigentlich nur darüber freigeschaltet werden konnte.Doch Person Z hat dies nicht getan und der Zugang wurde trotzdem freigeschaltet bzw. wurde so erkannt und die Beiträge abgebucht.Person Z erhält trotzdem eine Vorladung, wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug.

Eine Ermittlung des Auftraggebers anhand der IP war nicht mehr möglich, da der Zeitraum schon zu lang zurück lag.

Kann Person Z nur anhand der angegeben Telefonnummer die ihm gehörte belangt werden, oder sind weitere Beweise nötig?


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug*

In dem Szenario stimmt was nicht! Das Angebot kann nur frei geschaltet werden, wenn ein PIN erfolgreich an die angegebene Telefonnummer des Z gesendet wurde und dieser PIN dann tatsächlich zur Freischaltung in das Web eingetragen wurde. Also muss Z (oder jmd., der Zugriff auf dessen Telefon hat) den PIN empfangen und verwertet haben.

In den üblichen Projekten wird nur vorgegaugelt, dass die Rufnummer zur Verifizierung eingegeben werden muss - die Freischaltung erfolgt bereits mit der Absendung der Daten. Ein Beispiel: lovebuy.de von der Signs21 GmbH. Dort erfolgt gelegentlich ein Anruf durch Mitarbeiter, zur Kontrolle, ob die existiert und jemand ran geht. Der Anscheinsbeweis mit der Telefonnummer dürfte somit wohl kaum gerichtsverwertbar für Ermittlungen gegen Z reichen. Blöd nur, dass die meisten Polizeien und StA´s  diese Umstände nicht kennen, was zu Fehleinschätzungen führen kann.

Andere Projekte, die diese PIN-Verifizierung automatisch umsetzen (z. B. Aviteo Ltd. mit usenext.de) sind zwar auch nicht unbedingt fehlerfrei, doch hier würde ich davon ausgehen, dass systemseitig eher keine Störung vorliegt und somit tatsächliche erfolgversprechende Ermittlungen bei Z einsetzen könnten.


_PS: ...dass die hier im Szenrio beteiligten Behörden keine Ahnung haben, was sie da bearbeiten, zeigt schon allein die Tatsache, dass wegen Überweisungsbetruges ermittelt wird und nicht wegen der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten. Hier ist allein der § 269 StGB einschlägig._


----------



## Kevin1983 (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug*

Es geht hier um die Firma Aviteo/Usenext

Usenext muss doch nachweisen das tatsächlich der Code eingegeben wurde, oder!?Oder sie haben einfach abgebucht, obwohl der Vertrag nicht zu stande gekommen ist...

Als betroffene Person hat man doch keine Möglichkeit, sich dagegen zu wehren, oder doch?Die haben die Telefonnummer und angeblich wurde der Zugang damit freigeschaltet, was aber nicht so ist.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug*

das Thema usenext wird seit geraumer Zeit im Forum diskutiert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39409


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2007)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug*



Kevin1983 schrieb:


> Aviteo muss doch nachweisen das tatsächlich der Code eingegeben wurde, oder!


Angeblich wird der Vertrag beim Projekt Usenext erst mit dem Abschluss der Anmeldung durch Eingabe des PIN ausgelöst - so der Standpunkt von Aviteo. Nun sind wir hier aber nicht im zivilen sondern in einem Strafverfahren. Hier nun ist es Aufgabe der Ermittler, den Nachweis über die Systematik und den Sachverhalt zu führen, nicht die von Aviteo.


----------



## midliferambler (6 August 2007)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug*

Hallo Freunde!
Ich habe mich auf diese Seite eingetragen, um Informationen zu einer
nicht nachvollziehbaren Abbuchung auf meinem Konto zu bekommen,
und sehe hier, daß es anderen auch schon so erging.
Ich weiß gar nicht, wer UseNext ist, erinnere mich aber, daß mir der
Name bei meinen Surftouren schon begegnet ist. Ausgeschlossen ist
aber, daß ich mit denen einen Vetrag geschlossen habe; niemals gebe
ich im Internet außerhalb von Online-Banking meine Kontonummer an.
Und nun hat UseNext bei mir 95,00 Euro abgebucht, ohne Angabe
wofür oder in welchem Zusammenhang.
Bei meiner Bank habe ich sofort den Rückruf des Betrages erbeten,
mal sehen, ob das geht.
Bin etwas fassungslos; es ist ja nicht das erste Mal, daß ich Internet-
[ edit]  begegne, so etwa diese P2P-Leute, die neulich eine Rechnung
schickten (die Verbraucherzentrale ruft auf, sich nicht einschüchtern zu
lassen). Ist der UseNext-Vorgang damit zu vergleichen?
Bin gespannt auf Eure Tipps!
midliferambler


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2007)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug*

Du hast zwar schon von Usenext.de gehört, aber nicht willentlich deine Daten dort eingegeben und einen Vertrag ausgelöst. Das klingt so, als hätte da evtl. wer anders deine Daten eingegeben, zum Nachteil der Aviteo Ltd. Ob dem so ist oder ob der Anbieter nachgeholfen hat (was ich nicht annehme), kann allenfalls über eine Strafanzeige geklärt werden, die gefälligst die Aviteo zu erstatten hat.


----------



## midliferambler (6 August 2007)

*AW: Anzeige wegen Verdacht auf Überweisungsbetrug*

Danke für die Ermutigung! Da ich nur im Zusammenhang mit Online-Banking
meine Kontonummer ins Internet gebe, kann ich nur einen unerlaubten
Zugriff auf meine Daten vermuten - wie auch immer (bin kein Computerspezi).
Auf all den Foren wird ständig von solchen Vorgängen berichtet.
Ich bleibe dran!...und werde nicht zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2007)

midliferambler schrieb:


> Da ich nur im Zusammenhang mit Online-Banking
> meine Kontonummer ins Internet gebe, kann ich nur einen unerlaubten
> Zugriff auf meine Daten vermuten...


Das ist aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach Quatsch. Deine Bankdaten sind so vielen Leuten bekannt, das glaubst du nicht: jeder eBay-Partner, bei deiner Arbeitsstelle, die Videothek an der Ecke, der letzte Zeitungsdrücker, dein Telefonprovider etc. Viele Leute lassen z. B. mit Karten bezahlte Tankbelege oder ihre Kontoauszüge gleich vor Ort liegen und wundern sich, dass fremde Kenntnis von deren Daten haben.



midliferambler schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dran!...und werde nicht zahlen.


Wieso solltest du auch, wenn du keinen Vertrag hast?


----------

